
Show HN: Hire contributors to the open source projects you use - amadeuspagel
https://hirecontributors.com/search.html
======
mtmail
I don't understand the website. There's two search boxes, what am I supposed
to search for and what would a good result look like? When I search 'hello'
there is a nice animation, nothing else. I checked the HTML source code for
clues. Can you add a couple of sentences of introduction?

~~~
amadeuspagel
The search boxes let you search github for open source projects. For example
if you want to hire developers for a rails project that uses react for the
front end, you could search for rails and react, and the result would be
developers that have contributed to both.

BTW, credit for the animation goes to Boujjou Achraf.

~~~
mtmail
Ah, I see. Add that to the website :)

~~~
amadeuspagel
Thanks for the advice :) I added this text:

Welcome! Use the search boxes to search github for open source projects you
use, and get a list of programmers who contributed to all of them. Click "Add
GitHub Search Field" for another github search box, or "Add URL Field" for a
box that lets you paste a git URL.

